# Maybe gone for awhile



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Been having some chest aches and pains that kind of radiate down into my arms and hands and have to see a cardiologist on Tuesday, so depending on what he says after the stress test I might be in for a stent or 2 or some bypass surgery, so if you don't see me for awhile that's why, I'm sure everything will work out fine, been putting this off for about 6 months even though I could feel it even then but I had to wait until Linda was better and didn't have to depend on me like she did and now it's time for me to get fixed, everything will be good I'm sure as I've always been a " the glass is half full" kind of guy, I don't do the "the glass is half empty" kind of stuff.

So, we'll see ya when we see ya!

Shoeless Joe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin (Nov 9, 2013)

Joe, you take care of yourself brother. You have been on a crazy roller coaster ride the past few years. Do what you need to do to be healthy, we will just have to do w/out ironwood Lady Gaga for a while. Praying for you brother. God Bless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope all goes well ,Will be thinking about you


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BarbS (Nov 9, 2013)

Take care, Joe! You can be back on line while recovering.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2013)

Take care- we will miss you but you won't be gone for long- pretty routine stuff anymore............


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 9, 2013)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Joe ! 

Let us know if u need someone to keep an eye on your wood for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Hope you have a speedy recovery Joe !
> 
> Let us know if u need someone to keep an eye on your wood for you


 
You are a funny guy Tom, If I had any of you addicts watching my Ironwood for me there would not even be kindling left when I got back, can't blame you as pretty as Ironwood is --but still, I'll pass on the offer but thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2013)

Best wishes Joe, hurry back. I will not let Tom have your wood I will keep it safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Joe, you take care of yourself brother. You have been on a crazy roller coaster ride the past few years. Do what you need to do to be healthy, we will just have to do w/out ironwood Lady Gaga for a while. Praying for you brother. God Bless.


 
Yes my friend, it has been a wild ride indeed! When we first found out Linda needed the lung transplant to live it really kicked me in the gut and I was pretty whiny about it until I talked to some guy from the Western edge of North Texas in the Deep South and I realized I had to suck it up and be there for Linda and myself and quit feeling sorry for myself and since then I think I've handled things pretty well (thank you my Texas friend) I have a positve outlook on things now and it will all work out as He intends it to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Best wishes Joe, hurry back. I will not let Tom have your wood I will keep it safe.


 
Thank you my friend, now I feel better!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> ...I think I've handled things pretty well ...



That's the understatement of the year. It's always easier to give advice than take it. I admire your grit and consistent good attitude Joe. I know you will you will fare well no matter what.


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2013)

Will be thinking about you and praying for you and Linda... get well and get back soon.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2013)

Good luck hope all goes well. I just found out (after putting it off) I've got a buldging disk in my neck. Sometimes we can't keep going and have to see what's wrong. After all we are human. Take care and get well. 
Tony


----------



## Sprung (Nov 9, 2013)

Joe - take care. Heal up, for the sake of both you and Linda. We'll be here whenever you're ready to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's hoping the stress test is normal! I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2013)

Joe - take care of yourself and get well soon. Hope you still check back in often to keep us posted.
Scott


----------



## kweinert (Nov 9, 2013)

You'll be in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2013)

You take care of your self and do what the docs say, get well and come back soon! If you have to take it easy after some kind of a procedure, this place is great to help pass the time and days. When I was rehabing my arm the wood barter and all the fine people here that put up with me kept me from going insane! Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## brown down (Nov 9, 2013)

I will be pulling for you! wish you a speedy recovery. hopefully the test come back negative with that aspect and hopefully its something less evasive!


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just 'ditto on what everyone else has already said'....dam, just get better!



Scott (get someone to bring the wood to you) B


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's hoping that everything is A Okay and that you have a speedy recovery. Don't send your wood to me to baby sit, they'll nab it at the border. Get well soon my friend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Here's hoping that everything is A Okay and that you have a speedy recovery. Don't send your wood to me to baby sit, they'll nab it at the border. Get well soon my friend.


Seems to me that the RCMP would have better things to spend their time on but I guess not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Time for an update, after a Nuclear tress test and an Echocardiogram the Doc says the ticker is just fine, he can't find anything wrong with it so we did a plain ordinary x ray and it turns out the problem is a Hiatal Hernia and the Doc says that the pain from the hernia exactly mimics a heart attack and believe me it feels like a heart attack for sure! So I guess I'll be around for awhile yet, just have to change my diet and exercise and take better care of myself, already quit the smokes so that helps, so I guess you folks will just have to suffer and have me around for a few years yet!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome back buddy and congrats from the frozen north........


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 9, 2013)

Way to go, Joe.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2013)

Congrats on the smokes Joe! Me too!


----------



## BarbS (Dec 9, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Time for an update, after a Nuclear tress test and an Echocardiogram the Doc says the ticker is just fine, he can't find anything wrong with it so we did a plain ordinary x ray and it turns out the problem is a Hiatal Hernia and the Doc says that the pain from the hernia exactly mimics a heart attack and believe me it feels like a heart attack for sure! So I guess I'll be around for awhile yet, just have to change my diet and exercise and take better care of myself, already quit the smokes so that helps, so I guess you folks will just have to suffer and have me around for a few years yet!



So glad it was something more simple than expected! Glad to have the update, Joe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> it turns out the problem is a Hiatal Hernia and the Doc says that the pain from the hernia exactly mimics a heart attack and believe me it feels like a heart attack for sure!



I had the same thing....they put me on prevacid for a month then prilosec otc for then next 3 weeks. then as needed. I feel much better now...


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's hoping you have a speedy recovery! Let us know how things are going, when you can. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Dec 10, 2013)

Happy to hear it Joe.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2013)

shadetree_1 said:


> Time for an update, after a Nuclear tress test and an Echocardiogram the Doc says the ticker is just fine, he can't find anything wrong with it so we did a plain ordinary x ray and it turns out the problem is a Hiatal Hernia and the Doc says that the pain from the hernia exactly mimics a heart attack and believe me it feels like a heart attack for sure! So I guess I'll be around for awhile yet, just have to change my diet and exercise and take better care of myself, already quit the smokes so that helps, so I guess you folks will just have to suffer and have me around for a few years yet!



Glad it was a less threatening condition than you feared. My dad had a hiatus hernia in 1967 and lived with it close to 40 years.

And you quit smoking -- congratulations!


----------



## Molokai (Dec 10, 2013)

I am glad everything is OK. When are we going to see some ironwood?


----------

